# Coldwater Tetra?



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a calico oranda goldfish in a 30 gallon tank (2 inches) and the tank have been established for 6-7 weeks now. I was wondering if I could add some tetras. I was thinking about the silvertip tetra because I find them very appealing, and they are suppose to be able to survive in water from 64-78 degrees Fahrenheit. Or other kinds of tetras (as long as they can survive in lower temps). And by the way, the tank is kept at a constant 71-73 degrees, but mostly at 72.

is it ok or wat?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I've heard bloodfins do well at low temps, but as that goldfish grows it will probably snack on them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I"ve heard about bloodfins as well(argintine bloodfins, not glass...they are white with red fins). I've heard from a number pf places how cold, but I've heard that they can tolerate lower temps. 

Zebra danios, and white clouds are also okay in lower tempatures....espacially in white clouds.


----------

